# Fuente de tres volts eternos



## zeta_bola_1 (May 30, 2008)

como dice el asunto, el tema es asi: necesito alimentar un diodo laser con 3 volts. la complicacion que les propongo es que tienen que ser siempre 3 volts, no importa que tension se le suministre. necesito este circuito para diseñar un "show laser" casero. pero al arrancar o dar mas velocidad a los motores de los espejos varia la tension del diodo, llegando este a quemarse(como me ha sucedido un par de veces con diodos de alta potencia :evil: ). no se si tiene que ser del tipo pwm o switching, ni siquiera se que tipo es cada una o si es eso lo que necesito, ya que los reguladores 79xx solo vienen desde 5 volts. espero que alguno de ustedes me pueda ayudar. gracias


----------



## pepechip (May 30, 2008)

Hola 
puedes tilizar un Lm317 para obtener los 3 voltios, aunque yo te aconsejaria mejor la configuracion de intensidad constante, para que siempre le suministre a los laser una intensidad de por ejemplo 20mA.
Si utilizas el buscador con "Lm317" encontraras las posibles formas de utilizarlo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 30, 2008)

agradezco tu respuesta super rapida. pero planteo, si pongo, por ejemplo a la entrada del lm317 unos 12vdc, para obtener los 3 vdc a la salida regulados, y por un pico de tension sube la tension del transformador a unos 14, o por el contrario baja por pico de demanda de los motorcitos a 10 volts, mi pregunta es¿no se verian compremetidos los 3 volts de la salida del lm 317? o sea bajaria supuestamente a 2,4 y subiria a 4 volts? esa es mi gran duda


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

porque no independizas los motores de la electronica? una guarrrada muy seria tienes q  estar montando para que te pegen esos picos en la salida del diodo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 30, 2008)

nono, esos picos se producen al variar la tension de linea mas los motorcitos. los motorcitos son los que traen los mandos de playstayion, o parecidos


----------



## aguevara (May 30, 2008)

amigo el LM317 te garantiza la salida con variaciones menores al 1% independiente de la entrada, claro a no ser que lo alimentes con 3 volts o menos .

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 30, 2008)

Hola.
El LM317 sí está configurado para 3V, el voltaje de entrada mínimo debe ser de 6V (El voltaje de entrada máximo es de 40V.)
Mira en la hoja de datos y obtendrás el circuito típico, para R1=150, R2=220, el voltaje de salida es de 3V.

Vs=1.25 (1 + R2/R1)
R2=( (Vs/1.25) - 1 ) x R1
R1=100 ohm a 240 ohm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Audio Tailor (May 30, 2008)

si usas el LM317 como fuente de corriente siempre te garantizas la corriente que fijas, creo que es lo mejor como dijo el colega pepechip, los 3 V son los que tiene naturalmente la juntura del diodo. la idea es no pasar el límite de corriente admitida.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

el problema con los Lm que tuviste es que los 79xx son para voltajes negativos!

los LM78xx son para los positivos.

no importa que regulador uses, solo debes colocar entre la pata de voltaje de referencia y masa, un diodo zenner del voltaje que necesites, y el regulador solo trabajara.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 31, 2008)

agradezco su ayuda y prometo contar como me fue. igual, tengo asi como un miedito, por que los diodos son tan sensibles y dificiles de conseguir que el mas minimo error y ya estoy puteando un mes entero


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 31, 2008)

amigo elaficionado, este circuito es el que me decis?


----------



## pepechip (May 31, 2008)

Puede servir, aunque te recuerdo que como mejor te funcionara es mediante generador de corriente constante, incluso puedes ponerle un condensador en paralelo al laser de modo que la corriente le llege a este de modo gradual.
para hacer que funcione ese circuito a corriente constante lo unico que tienes qe hacer es sustituir la R2 por el laser, y R1 la calculas para 1,25v y 20ma , lo que resulta un valor aproximado de 58 ohm.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 5, 2008)

upaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, se me olvido que habia preguntado. te agradezco pepechip, pero 20 ma dijeron por ahi como ejemplo, no se cual es el consumo real del diodo laser. y en este momento no puedo medirlo ya que no tengo mas de esos diodos, SE ME QUEMARON TODOS!bbuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 6, 2008)

Por qué no les pones una resistencia en serie calculada para entregarle los 20ma que te dijeron?
Los diodos _autoregulan_ su voltaje, tienen caída de tensión constante entre sus terminales. Ésta es, para fines prácticos, independiente de la corriente que los atraviesa (existen pequeñas variaciones debido a cambios en la temperatura y además, debido a la resistencia interna de estos, es un poco dependiente de la corriente, pero estos cambios son despreciables), por eso se queman cuando les pones un voltaje superior sin intercalar una resistencia (dejan circular una corriente muy intensa y se cortocircuítan, se extinguen como los pajaros diodos, je je... ).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 6, 2008)

ta bien ta bien. una pregunta, como calculo esa resistencia? no se la corriente, pero pasame la formula y cuando tenga uno y sepa la corriente saco el calculo. saludos


----------



## pepechip (Jun 6, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Puede servir, aunque te recuerdo que como mejor te funcionara es mediante generador de corriente constante, incluso puedes ponerle un condensador en paralelo al laser de modo que la corriente le llege a este de modo gradual.
> para hacer que funcione ese circuito a corriente constante lo unico que tienes qe hacer es sustituir la R2 por el laser, y R1 la calculas para 1,25v y 20ma , lo que resulta un valor aproximado de 58 ohm.



R=V/I;     

R=1,25/0,02A; lo titipo de un led son 0,02A, para el laser puedes utilizar la misma corriente.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 6, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, lesto, ley de ohm era. pensaba alguna formula mas jodida


----------



## fly (Jun 6, 2008)

Una cosa, si utilizas un LM 78xx como fuente de corriente constante, la máxima tensión que te puede caer en la salida que es la V entrada del LM menos los 2 V de tensión entre los terminales de entada y salida?
POngo un ejemplo si quieres alimentar 6 leds de una Vf de 2 V, y de 20 mA si con el LM haces que entrege 20 mA contsnates en el estremos total de los leds tendras 12 V, por lo tanto necesitaras un LM 7812 como mínimo no¿¿ alimentado este LM a una tensión continua de como mínimo 14 V no?

Sabeis algún enlace de fuentes de corriente conmutadas? MUchas gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 6, 2008)

me parece que le estas pifiando. los lm 78xx solo entregan tension regulada, por ende no se puede usar como fuente de corriente constante. pero por las dudas  haber que contestan los otros "foreros"


----------



## fly (Jun 6, 2008)

Claro que se puede utilizar como fuente de corriente constante, mira si no una datasheet y te salen los esquemas. Un saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 6, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme voy a fijar. por que los lm78xx( 7805 por ejemplo) son estabilizadores de tension, por ende no pueden variar su tension de salida respecto de la corriente. o sea en un 7805 la tension de salida es constante a 5 volts, pero la corriente puede variar de 0 a 1 ampere(por el encapsulado). al reves no me parece


----------



## fly (Jun 6, 2008)

Estudiate mas la teoría y leete la datasheet.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 6, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm igual......................sigo pensando que son reguladores de tension fijos, tension fija y corriente variable segun carga


----------



## Audio Tailor (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola a todos, yo me fije en el data sheet de los LM78xx y aunque no sea lo mas frecuente se pueden usar como fuentes de corriente. Independientemente de esta discusión y volviendo al tema central, la solución al problema es poner una fuente de corriente!, y la corriente, hay que determinarla a partir de la hoja de datos del LED en cuestión, tener en cuenta que si la corriente es alta, se agotan rápidamente, y si es muy alta, aunque brillen muy lindo...pufff....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 6, 2008)

pregunto por que no se.  como consigo le dasheet si el diodo no dice nada de nada. ese es un problemon. por que a menos que tengas una dvdrwsony o optiarc(que son la misma marca y que los diodos se los hacen ellos mismos) no se de donde sacarias la datasheet. me parece practicamente imposible. por imagenes, o sea parecidos, es imposible, ya que no importa el fabricante del diodo, todos son exactamente iguales. me parece que no esta muy difundido el uso de lasers a particulares. y como lei en otro parte del foro, a los electronicos no nos dan bola


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 7, 2008)

Buenas, me parece que estais liando el lió...todos tenéis razón, el 78xxx es un regulador de tensión constante OK, pero en donde tu mantienes la diferencia de potencial o tensión constante también mantienes la corriente o intensidad, pues el diodo siempre va a consumir 20 mA.  y tendrá la misma resistencia  O no?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

clarop, peor todo esto vino por que los laser funcionan a 3 volts y el 7805 es el mas chico que viene. por el tema de la corriente,el tema de la corriente creo que va asi. si usas una fuente de corriente regula por el lm317, por ejemplo, no importa que tension tengas a la entrada, ya que el diodo siempre "pide"20ma, el lm317 se autoregula para entregar esa corriente en funcion de la tension necesaria y de entrada


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 25, 2008)

esteeeeeee como que asi no se pone youtube. bue aca va, 

YouTube - espirografo laser


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito le da 20mA al LED, si el LED es de 3V el Voltaje de entrada mínimo es de 6V.

Chao. 
elaficionado .


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 27, 2008)

@elaficionado: Me parece que te estas excediendo con lo de poner 2 resistencias para lograr un valor exacto, 47Ω + 15Ω = 62Ω que también es un valor comercial E24 con tolerancia del 5%. Entiendo que 15Ω y 47Ω es muuuuuuuucho más fácil de conseguir, pero no deja de ser una chanchada innecesaria.
Tabla de valores normalizados de resistencias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Hola.
Como siempre tienes toda la razón.
Fijandote el cosas irrelevantes.
Chao 
elaficionado.


----------

